# Lotion/Cream Formula Creation(s)



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

When experimenting with different formulas for lotions/creams, what is the smallest batch that is doable? And how do you mix it? Mechanically? With a whisk?

I made a foot cream for Christmas sales that I was very happy with, but now I'm out of milk. I'll keep the formula I used for the foot cream and will experiment based on that for body/hand cream and lotion ( and yes, I know the difference between cream and lotion). For the foot cream, I made a batch big enough to use my KitchenAid mixer, but I've got lots of ideas based off of "standard" formulas that I would like to test, but I just don't know how to go about doing that on a small scale.

Ideas, insights and suggestions are much appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

The smallest batch that I have ever made was about 40oz total weight, and yes I will either whisk it or use a stick blender...
Some of the free soap calculators have non-soap sections you can use for this to change the size of your recipe or google for lotion calculator... to resize to the small size you want to use.. 
Barb


----------



## Trysta (Apr 5, 2011)

Cindy, I have plenty of milk, both frozen and fresh.....want some?

Marion


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

40 oz, Barb? I was hoping you'd say something like 8 oz or 4 oz, but I guess that would be really hard to do. I have Soapmaker 3 so I can resize easily using that.

Thanks for the offer on milk, Marion. I may take you up on some fresh milk. We're going on vacation next week so it would be after that. I have plenty of frozen.

I never thought of using frozen for lotions. It just seemed that I should use fresh. Do y'all use frozen milk sometimes when you're making lotion?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2012)

I use frozen milk most of the time for lotion, you still need to thaw and pasturize it well for lotion.. 
Cindi, I suppose you could make as small a batch as that, but it would be awful hard to whisk even without splattering all over... Make it 25, give away to family and friends to critique... ask them to tell you what they like and don't like about it. tell them to be brutal.. that way you are not sitting on while experimenting on another batch..


----------



## nightskyfarm (Sep 7, 2009)

I use fresh milk because I ususally have it and my batches are 96 - 124 ozs. Many times I double that and store it as unscented product to bottle/jar and scent at a later date.


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

I make everything from 32 ounce to 2.5 gallon batches of both lotion and foot cream. If your recipe is is in grams rather than ounces it's pretty easy to downsize it or upsize it accordingly. I always use a stick blender. A high-shear mixer like a stick blender is pretty much required to get the emulsion you need when you're making lotions and creams. Jenny sells a cute little "Mini Pro" mixer you can use for really small batches (http://www.lotioncrafter.com/minipro-mixer.html) for just $19.95.

In years past when I've run out of milk, I reconstitute the powdered goat milk that Jenny Welch sells (Lotioncrafter) and it works just fine (I keep the unreconstituted powdered milk in the freezer and it lasts for several years). Currently I'm using frozen milk from last year's lactations. Regardless of whether you use reconstituted milk, fresh milk or frozen milk, your water-based ingredients should be pasteurized at 170 degrees for 20 minutes.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, everyone. Yes, I know about the pasteurization and certainly would always follow that protocol. Didn't really think about using frozen milk. Good to know. So I have the milk.

I guess I was wondering how you all got started (besides reading). Because I think in lotions, 1% or 2% of an additive can make a difference. And of course, changing out oils/butters will make a difference. So I'd like to "experiment" to come up with the "perfect" formula. :LOL I just don't want to make a boatload!

How did y'all come up with your "perfect recipe"? (Size-wise.)


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

LOL, perfect recipe my size is five gallons at a time.. I leave most of it unscented because I sell alot of the unscented.. 
As far as coming up with the perfect recipe, that all depends on what fits your needs and your customers needs.. so many things can change on how a lotion recipe feels since it is a leave on product. I myself really dislike a sticky lotion.. I want one that absorbs easily and leaves me feeling soft and hydrated.. Tons of info out there for you.. One of the most important things is a good preservative, especially with goat milk in it..and keeping equipment clean etc.. 
My mother in law was helping me with some cream one day and she wanted to pour it into the jars.. she poured too fast and it spilled out of the jars unto the counter top.. She then took her bare hands and scooped it up into the jars.. She was so upset with me when I told her that she could have all those jars of creme (that I could not sell them) She had introduced her bacteria into the creme, she just did not understand that and told me I was too picky to work for.. LOL... 
Barb


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

LOL, Barb. Not sure what is so hard for people to understand sometimes!


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

They've probably never looked at anything under a microscope! LOL


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

> pasteurized at 170 degrees for 20 minutes


That is pasteurizing the h$#@ out of it for sure! One more reason for me not to make lotion!


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh Michelle, handmade lotion is so worth the trouble, especially with goat milk in it.. 
Barb


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I know- that is why I buy it from GM lotion makers  I am not willing to take on the liability & testing to make it for my customers!


----------



## tlcnubians (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone who makes and sells soaps OR lotions should have product liability insurance . . . there's just as much liability involved in selling either one to the public.


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

Absolutely! But there is much more risk involved in lotion as a product than in soap, so even with insurance, lotion is riskier. I shudder when I think of the local people I have seen selling lotion- they have never had it tested, they don't even have correct labeling. :sigh


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

LOL! Yes, I want the "perfect" recipe. Which is why I want to experiment. There are just so many choices of oils and additives, ratios, etc. I really liked my foot cream which could really double as a body lotion and/or hand cream (almost). And there's so much to label appeal! Vitamin E, aloe, etc. I bought the e-books from swiftcraftymonkey - fabulous info! Just so many choices which is why I need to experiment and make "small" batches!



Aja-Sammati said:


> That is pasteurizing the h$#@ out of it for sure! One more reason for me not to make lotion!


It's really not that bad. I put my liquids (water, oil, aloe juice) into a glass jar and heat that in a pot with water over the stove.


----------

